# Michael Clay Thompson LA curriculum



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone here have experience using the Michael Clay Thompson Language Arts Curriculum? 
Seems reasonably priced and structure looks like what we are looking for. Reviews state it is very logic based. We'll be using the Level 1. 

MCT was recommended as a program for gifted learners. Any thoughts? Experience? 

-MM


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

MCT is very good. I like it!


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Marthas_minis said:


> Anyone here have experience using the Michael Clay Thompson Language Arts Curriculum?
> Seems reasonably priced and structure looks like what we are looking for. Reviews state it is very logic based. We'll be using the Level 1.
> 
> MCT was recommended as a program for gifted learners. Any thoughts? Experience?
> ...


I have never used the curriculum, but I have looked at it. I was very interested in it because Mr. Thompson was my high school English teacher. He is probably one of the biggest reasons that I am an English teacher today. I still remember how to decipher words' meanings by using their Greek or Latin roots. I have used some of his techniques and teachings in my classroom, and if I homeschooled my own children, I would definitely consider using his curriculum.


----------



## roberte (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd want a thorough explanation of how writing to the text is involved; their samples seem to miss that completely.

Also, I question the lack of any more modern literature: classics from the 50's - 80's for example. Not to mention the selections are 'dead white European/American male writers' curriculum. There is a rich abundance of literature from female and other cultures' perspectives.

There also seems to be an implication that grammar has been unchanged from the 19th century, which is demonstrably incorrect.


----------

